# Parking in Stresa



## Teameurope (Aug 6, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a parking site in Stresa please?

_Forum helper note.
Two identical threads merged into one.
It is not a good idea to post the same question as multiple threads. It becomes very confusing when responses are scattered around, and can lead to misleading conclusions._


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I assume that you want to park in Stresa in order to catch the ferry.

There is a lot of parking around the ferry station.

Note that Friday mornings are market day so might be tricky then.

https://maps.google.it/maps/ms?hl=i...,-16&f=d&[email protected],8.536398&dg=feature


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> Can anyone recommend a parking site in Stresa please?


No, but there's an amazing aire up the coast at Oggebbio - each pitch has its own private terrace / BBQ area!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

When we visited in June there were a couple of motorhomes parked here on Via Gilberto Borromeo. I suspect you'd have to get there pretty early in the morning to nab a space though as it was busy in June and will probably be manic now.

We were stopped at Camping Solcio about 6 miles south of Stressa and cycled there so didn't actually have to find parking.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Morph - can you give me more details of that sosta in Oggebbio as we are just about to head off for nearby Cannero Riviera.

Ta/diolch


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Oggebbio Sosta is here: 45.9971193, 8.6536283

It's a tight turn into the approach road if you are coming from the south, OK if coming from the north.

I found http://www.areasostaitalia.it/ to be the best site for researching Sostas (though the regional pages are slow to load).

Their detail page incl photos is here: http://www.areasostaitalia.it/area-sosta/?id=344

The Sosta has its own website, and there's a Webcam too: http://www.areacamperoggebbio.it/webcam_en.php

Lots of space at the moment!!

I can't remember how much it was, but it won't have been cheap (few decent Sostas are).

Morph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

+1 for Oggebbio, its a corker but pricey, I put it in the database a while back...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5473

and...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccia.php?numero=3122

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I searched the campsite database but could not find it.

The reason?

The person who added the site spelt it with only one B as in Oggebio instead of OggebBio!

Thanks for the info.

We are staying at Camping Lido Cannero Riviera - the price ranges from €18 low season, €25 mid season and €28 high season inc electricity & showers etc for MH & 2 adulti.

At least the beach is only a flat 50 metres away!


----------

